# Ephedrine Advice



## Kieran___ (Sep 19, 2016)

*alright guy's *

*I just wanted some advice on dosage, the source i use sell them in 30mg so would you say take 90mg a day?*


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Kieran___ said:


> *alright guy's *
> 
> *I just wanted some advice on dosage, the source i use sell them in 30mg so would you say take 90mg a day?*


 Take 30mg and gauge how you feel from there. What brand have you got? Is it pharmaceutical grade? If not it's most likely s**t and I wouldn't bother. You shouldn't need to go over 60mg if it's good.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

if it's pharma 25mg is enough trust me..

Those 30mg pills are BS , the 20 and 30mg caps that you can find on sites are fake 0 effect.

I have 8mg pharma eph HCL , even 16mg i feel it

90mg --> heartstroke


----------

